# Betta Fish with Glowlight



## endurance12 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi  I am new here but i just wanted to ask a quick question. 

I just recently (two weeks ago) bought a betta fish and put it in a 2.5 gallon tank with a filter, heater and live plants. However, I also have a 20 gallon tank with 9 glowlights tetras. 

I was wondering if it would be okay to insert the betta into the bigger tank. Would it be happier? Will the glowlights get stressed? How about the beta? also, how would i feed the betta its food without the other fish eating it.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Glolights are fin nippers and not good tank mates for bettas. Also they like cooler water in the mid 70s


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

The glolights or glofish? I actually had the same question...I know people have kept Zebra Danios (the fish that was altered to become our Glofish) with females. I was thinking about trying to get some in my sorority, once I set it up.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I assume they meant glolight tetras..

I don't know much about those genetically modified glowfish


----------



## Rin9 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have Glowlight tetras in my 55, I have a plakat that loves living in there with all my tetras, but I wouldn't put anything with long fins in there that might have a harder time swimming. Although that concern is more from the higher water movement and the large Angels that live in there too.
and glowlights are the little silver and orange tetras not the glofish that are all funky colored (I would never put those in with any long finned fish)


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I have 4 glowlight tetras (and 7 neon tetras) in my 36 gallon with my Sorority-In-The-Making, and I haven't observed them bothering the gals. 

Feeding is actually much simpler than I expected...the betta girls come up to the top when I open the hood, and I just drop several pellets in front of each - they are pretty good about not being total piggies. Then I get out the mini pellets and sink a couple pinches for the tetras, who normally group up under the bettas when they see it's feeding time. There follows a mini feeding frenzy as they dart around snatching up the drifting mini-pellets. (Yes, the girls will normally nab a few mini pellets too)

The Glowfish are an unknown in terms of compatibility. But the glowLIGHTS seem fine. I do think you need a certain size school of them though.


----------



## Rin9 (Jan 18, 2013)

Shadyr said:


> The Glowfish are an unknown in terms of compatibility. But the glowLIGHTS seem fine. I do think you need a certain size school of them though.


The Glofish will terrorize anything with long fins, even other tetras with long fins, I don't even recommend them with long finned black skirts or red minors...

THere is also a difference between Glofish and Glofish Tetras...  but the regular Glofish is a definite no for me...


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Huh, I've always been interested in the genetically altered fish, wonder if any of the tetras would work in my sorority (still setting up) in a 29


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Glowlights are the tetras with the bright orangey eyebrows and stripe down their sides.

Glofish are the GM neon colored fish that appear to be based on Danios, and while I haven't owned a danio since I was a teen, from what others are saying, it sounds like they are not good betta pals.


----------

